# Thelma had dropped : ) (Donkey)



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Its Thelma's turn : ) She is in very early stages of preparing to foal, ..Foal has dropped...her udder is beginning to fill...could be a month or so but we are excited. : ) she is such a pretty gal...Im sure her baby will be beautiful...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I didn't realize you had more than one donkey pregnant. Can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we have two more to foal : ) Thelma any time and Josie around June : ) then we are done : ) we dont plan on breeding these girls again...: ) they all came to us bred


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We might be closer than I thought!!! Felt Thelmas udder and it is super tight...it was getting a bit dark out but I squirted a bit of milk and it looked white..Thelma DID NOT like be doing that and jumped side ways lol...so Im not positive..but almost sure it was white...: ) which means super soon....: ) Im giddy:wahoo:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thelma has her foul in the middle of a rain storm...: ) not sure the gender yet..mom is very nervous...She allowed me to touch and pet the baby but when I went poking around to check gender she pushed baby away lol I will let her rest ..hopefully tomorrow she will be more calm...Thelma was most likely abused..she is very untrusting...but I'm winning her over


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

what a cuie


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

ADORABLE!!!  And I love how Thelma has her tongue out!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow that month went quick!! LOL Happy you didn't have to wait too long!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She looks very proud of here baby. She wants to make sure you seen it also. I just want to go hug them all.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I know jenvise...she surprised us...I checked her milk a bit a few nights ago..thought it looked white...Then we had a big thunderstorm pass through. Had to run out and get the other donkey's in from the pasture, which hubby laughs at me because they lived their whole lives out in the weather before we took them in, but I like to know they are dry and safe...call me a softy, I don't care lol.. after the storm we went out to check on everyone and do feeding and there Thelma was ( shes with the sheep)..standing in in the trees..with that baby...lol..still bloody from the birth...we got her and baby penned up safely..Only one left...Josie is due in June/July : )


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That little one is just way too cute! :lovey:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww what a beautiful baby!!! I can't wait to hear what the sex is, and see more pics!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

me too hoosier..: ) we thought we would be original (tongue in cheek) and Name it Stormy LOL


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Stormy will go for either sex! I like it!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

happybleats said:


> me too hoosier..: ) we thought we would be original (tongue in cheek) and Name it Stormy LOL


Well is it a Jenny or a jack?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..not sure yet...we havent been out there messing with him/her...been storming.but tomorrow hopefully : )


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow mom has grown even more protective..I think she thinks we are weird checking our her babies personal parts lol...BUT we did it...Its a girl : )


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Congrats,I'm in love with donkeys!! And she is adorable!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Enjoy your little filly!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Congrats on your little filly! She's so cute!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thank you.. she is a sweet heart...


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

So cute!! Nothing better than coming out to find a perfect, healthy new baby and mom!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

updated pix of Stormy..she is a fluffy clump of sweetness...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She sure is getting big! What a cutie pie!


----------



## animalcowgirl (May 28, 2013)

Congrats! I love donkeys they are great friends to everyone. Good luck!


----------

